# vip622>HTIB>Projector=No Sound



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

And I'm not sure why.

I got a blu-ray HTIB due to limited space in my cabinet and I didn't want to buy all new speakers. Limited funding.

Got this connected via HDMI. When I connect just the 622 to the HTIB I get the sound. When I connect the HTIB to the projector the video comes on but the sound goes away.

Am I experiencing a limitation with the HTIB in that it won't process the HDMI sound if it can't pass it through to the device? In this case the projector has no sound of course.

The HTIB is the LG LHB335 and the projector is a Sanyo PLVZ5. Thanks.

Edit: I got an answer from product support. I was right. If the hdmi out from the lhb335 is not connected to a device that can receive the audio, the lhb335 will not play audio either. A HUGE limitation of this device!


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

If your HTIB has a digital input(coax or optical), you could always route the sound that way. Less than perfect, but workable.


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah, I could do that but then I can do only either the HTIB or the vip622 through the hmdi. Then the other one needs to share the component with the xbox. Back to using the darn component switch. And I can't use it in auto mode because the vip622 sends video even when it's off and the HTIB constantly sends video when it's on, no matter the mode, I think.

Just ticks me off that I looked specifically for a HTIB that had an hdmi in/out and now I can't use it.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Some Sony AVRs have similar limitations. Crazy. I learned my lesson to not assume an AVR would pass the sound and read the manual before buying. I would never have even thought that is an issue.


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

I knew that some systems didn't pass HDMI sound. I had no idea that there were any that would lose the sound if the hdmi out got connected to a projector. It's very vague in the manual too, not really spelled out.

I'm going to think about it over the weekend but I'm likely going to keep the unit anyway. The internet stuff on it is pretty cool and it sounds OK. Not super impressed with the bass though. I upped the bass output to 4 (can go up to 6 from 0) to compensate.

Nice avatar tucusta00. No soup for you!


----------

